# Hi everyone



## mrclean (17 Apr. 2017)

I only speak english wish their was a way to translate boar in english


----------



## General (18 Apr. 2017)

Welcome to CB


----------



## fr0st (15 Mai 2017)

Möchte an dieser Stelle auch hallo sagen


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Mai 2017)

willkommen im Board und viel Spaß


----------



## pilaski (28 Mai 2017)

welcome dude


----------

